# Pulse BF Mod and Athena BF Kit



## Sir Vape (23/10/17)

Two new squonk offering have arrived at the Sir's. Go on and check them out.
​
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/in-stock-pulse-bf-box-mod-by-vandy-vape



https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new?page=2

Reactions: Like 2


----------

